# IH 584 Hydraulic Brake Pedal Drops



## JerryAVMN

On my IH 584 tractor, the left brake pedal drops to the floor. I replaced both hydraulic brake valves (cylinders) and bled the brakes. I did not replace the equalizer valve. The RIGHT brake is high and hard--works fine. The LEFT brake is still a problem but is now intermittent--it can be high and hard like the right brake, but then it will stop working with the pedal dropping to the floor and no brake action. What can cause it to come and go?


----------



## JerryAVMN

After all of the above was unsuccessful in eliminating the "pedal drop", I replaced the large (approx. 12") o-rings on the brake pistons. To get at them, lift-off the entire top cover of the transmission/differential gear box--top cover, seat, fenders and roll bar as a unit. This was a big job. (Take photos of all hydraulic lines and code the ends of each line so that your reassembly isn't as challenging as mine was.) NOW, I have good brakes! There is a big "BUT", however. After doing all that work, I still had a some pedal drop and mushiness. I again bled the brakes per the procedure in the repair manual but still poor brakes. My mechanic friend solved the problem by bleeding the brakes exactly as you would on an automobile--apply brake, open bleeder screw, pedal drops, close bleeder screw, repeat. After all of that work and all those parts, I have the suspicion that the brake bleeding procedure in the service manual was my problem all along! Well--at least I know my tractor has great brakes. By the way, the brake lining looked like new so I did not replace that. I will attempt to add photos to this message.


----------



## JerryAVMN

WAIT - WAIT - WAIT !
Blame this on my advanced age and senility--the removal of the gear box cover is to replace the PARKING BRAKE BAND located inside of the gear box. I did that in addition to replacing the brake piston o-rings that are accessed by removing the wheels and "tulips" (which was not as difficult as getting to the parking brake band.) Here are photos of the brake pistons, o-rings, etc.


----------



## JerryAVMN

Oh--one more thing. To prevent me from driving off with the new parking brake ON, I added a car horn to beep-beep-beep when the parking brake is ON. The horn only blows when the ignition switch is on and the parking brake is on. I wired it into the existing parking brake warning lights on the dash and included a turn signal flasher from the auto parts store to make the horn beep-beep-beep. Without this obnoxious audio warning, I would certainly burn out my new parking brake and then go drown myself in liquor.


----------

